# 7.1 Headset mit USB-Anschluss einstellen?



## Nyuki (8. Mai 2012)

Hallo !

Das letzte Headset wobei ich eigentlich bleiben möchte schimpft sich Plantronics 780 7.1 Dolby.
Wenn ich das Headset anschließe muss ich die Dolby Software Dolby/Headphone wie auch llx Installieren was mit einem Icon unten rechts vermerkt wird. Klick ich drauf sieht man nur 2 Einstellungen. Dolby an/aus & Musik oder Gaming/videos, das wars !

Am Headset kann ich Dolby per Knopf am Höhrer auch anmachen wie ausmachen was mir sofort im Icon angezeigt wird.

Realtek-onboard 7.1 erkennt nicht das Usb Headset aber Windows7-Sound Software, was beim neueinstecken immer automatisch auf 5.1 steht (auch wenn ich vorher 7.1 einstelle).
Ich merke aber keinen Unterschied ob Stereo, 7.1 oder 5,1 eingestellt ist?

Sind Usb Headsets immer unabhängig von der Win7 Software, oder mache ich da was falsch?


----------



## trickster234 (8. Mai 2012)

USB Headsets haben einen eigenen Soundchip, dein Realtek Chip hat da nix mit zu tun.


----------



## Nyuki (8. Mai 2012)

trickster234 schrieb:


> USB Headsets haben einen eigenen Soundchip, dein Realtek Chip hat da nix mit zu tun.


 
AH Danke für die Antwort.Denke Win7 Audio-treiber hat dann damit auch nix zu tun oder?egal was ich da einstelle 2.1 - 5.1/7.1, 7.1 wird immer automatisch aktiviert...?


----------



## trickster234 (8. Mai 2012)

Die Steuerung der Ausgabe sollte eigentlich nur über die Software des Headsets erfolgen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (8. Mai 2012)

Jo stimmt ist bei meinem G35 genauso! Nyuki ich würde die aber ans Herz legen um zu steigen.
Hab mir die Asus Xonar DX und den AKG 550 gekauft und der Unterschied merkt man schon, andere behaupten da wären Welten dazwischen.


----------



## Nyuki (8. Mai 2012)

Hallo Hulky.
Ich habe heute ein ganz langes Gespräch geführt mit einem kompetenten Plantronics Mitarbeiter.Er meinte das, daß nicht sein darf.Ich hatte das bei den anderen Geräten auch nicht.Ich brauche auch keine Soundkarte dafür da alle im Headset Integriert ist.Bis auf die Dolby Software.Die muss ich haben um Dolby zu aktivieren wie auch deaktivieren.Ich hab ja noch ein Plantronics GameCom 377, 3.5 Cinch.Da ist es z.b nicht so.Denke das kann man aber mit Usb Headsets nicht vergleichen.
Die schicken mir innerhalb 24h ein neues.

Warum hatte das G35 das auch so?Hast du dich schlau gemacht wie das sein kann bei Logitech oder sonst wo?Erzähl mal bitte wenn du Informationen hast zum Thema Rauschen bei Lautstärke ect.

Ok AKG 550 ist ein sehr teures Headset.Ich kann mir gut vorstellen das, daß sehr sehr geil ist.

Wenn es nochmal passiert dann weiss ich auch nicht mehr weiter.Werde mich sobald ich es habe sofort melden hier um ein Feedback abzugeben.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (8. Mai 2012)

Der AKG ist eher ein HiFi Kopfhörer, hab noch ein eigenständiges Mic dazu. Glaub mir diese USB Headsets sind alle nicht gut, das musste ich auch erst lernen. 
Ein anständiger Kopfhörer und Soundkarte ist das Maß aller Dinge. Nicht nur das sowas bei Musik besser klingt man kann auch Gegner besser orten, da so ein HiFi Kopfhörer einfach die Geräusche besser auflöst und trennt.
Wenn du mal Kohle über hast solltest du über so eine Soundkarte, HiFi Kopfhöer, Mic Kombination nach denken.
Ich hab jetzt fast 16000 Kills und über 300 Stunden gezockt bei BF3, glaub mir ich weiß von was ich rede.
Das Logitech G35 staubt bei mir so vor sich hin da ich es nicht mehr benutze und hab auch kein Bock das Ding wieder bei mir an zu stöbseln.


----------



## Nyuki (10. Mai 2012)

Habe heute mein Neues bekommen und genau das gleiche Problem LOL !!!


----------



## Darkseth (10. Mai 2012)

Das Universum möchte dir auf diesem Wege sagen, dass du mal Hifi kopfhörer + Mikro + Soundkarte probieren sollst  xD


----------



## Nyuki (10. Mai 2012)

So alles geklärt^^

Liegt 100% an der Software.Technick gibt das weiter und bald kommt ein update.35 m,in mit dem Techniker von Plantronics alles durchgekaut was geht.

Was doofe Software anrichten kann^^ und ohne habe ich kein Dolby :s. Kann aber mit Leben da ich eh nie weiter als 35% Lautstärke komme weils dann zu laut auch wird.

Die geben das sofot weiter und bals kommt Update^^


----------



## hulkhardy1 (10. Mai 2012)

Darkseth schrieb:


> Das Universum möchte dir auf diesem Wege sagen, dass du mal Hifi kopfhörer + Mikro + Soundkarte probieren sollst  xD


 

Bitte Nyuki glaub uns die entgeht da was! Wenn du mal eien Orgasmus ûber deine Ohren haben willst dann teste unbedingt mal so ne  KH, SK, MIC Kombi.


----------



## Nyuki (10. Mai 2012)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Bitte Nyuki glaub uns die entgeht da was! Wenn du mal eien Orgasmus ûber deine Ohren haben willst dann teste unbedingt mal so ne  KH, SK, MIC Kombi.



haha so mag ich das  und ich glaube dir auch.

Aber es ist mir wirklich zu teuer.44 Euro für ein 7.1 was schon für meine Verhältnisse gut rüber kommt, reicht.


----------



## Darkseth (10. Mai 2012)

Aber ein 20€ Superlux würde um Welten besser klingen, und ortbarkeit ist mit sicherheit auch besser. Also ist es günstiger, und du bekommst besseren Klang ^^


----------



## Nyuki (10. Mai 2012)

Darkseth schrieb:


> Aber ein 20€ Superlux würde um Welten besser klingen, und ortbarkeit ist mit sicherheit auch besser. Also ist es günstiger, und du bekommst besseren Klang ^^



Das Superlux sieht super aus mit Top Werten.Schade hmm... ich brauche aber auch Mic und das so einfach wie möglich.

Wenn ich spiele höre ich immer sofort wo und was sich abspielt.Das simultierte 7.1 kommt schon geil rüber.Bequem ist es dafür auch noch nach mehrern Stunden ohne Ohrenschmerzen zu bekommen.


----------



## Nyuki (21. Mai 2012)

Hab mir nun Xonar DG bestellt dazu superlux hd681.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. Mai 2012)

Nyuki schrieb:


> Hab mir nun Xonar DG bestellt dazu superlux hd681.


 
Du bist so ein intelligentes und hübsches Mädchen, gute Wahl!


----------



## Nyuki (22. Mai 2012)

lol Hulky^^

Heute angekommen.Das Headset erstmal.Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht, jetzt schon. BOA BOA BOA !!!
Hoffe morgen kommt meine Xonar.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (22. Mai 2012)

Jap, mit der Xonar klingts noch mal ne Ecke besser als mit dem Onboard Realtek Chip. Die 7.1/5.1 Simulation ist sogar besser als wenn du Headsets hast die real so viel Lautsprecher haben. Nennt sich bei der Xonar Dolby headphone!

Wenn du Fragen zum Treiber einstellen deiner neuen SK hast kein Problem. Ist im Prinzip fast die selbe wie meine Xonar DX!


----------



## Nyuki (22. Mai 2012)

Danke!
Ich werde auf dich "ganz bestimmt" zurückkommen !


----------

